# Veterans' Transition / Writing Workshop



## Marauder06 (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm working with a couple of well-known companies active in the "veteran lifestyle" entrepreneurial space to create a writing/transition from military service workshop for veterans.  It will probably take place in New York in November.  Details will follow as the plan solidifies.  What I'm looking for input on is what kinds of things you personally would be interested in participating in / learning more about in a three-day workshop centered on military transitions, with a particular focus on veterans telling their stories (print, video, etc.).

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 17, 2020)

How to communicate your message effectively


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 18, 2020)

How to create strong characters that we the audience love even in short stories.


----------

